# (HELP PLEASE)Looking for a Job!(No Experience)



## aalokraj (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello
Im looking for a job but having no experience.Finished my Degree in 2012 in india and looking for a job in Dubai. Have applied lots to al futtaim via online,but not getting selected due to lack of experience.
Currently staying in RAK with VISIT VISA.

Is there any job available currently?

Waiting for Suggestions


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You don't specify in what field? That would be a good start! Sadly I think it's pretty difficult for fresh graduates to find work here due to lack of experience. Companies prefer to hire people who can hit the ground running.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Agree with Chocoholic... you would need at least one year experienced to be considered for a job... check out the job sites and you'll see the requirement for the companies..


----------



## aalokraj (Dec 25, 2012)

Checked some but most of them are needed Experience!

Do you guys have any ideas on jobs or which job sites that is reliable?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There are thousands of experienced graduates in Dubai looking for jobs, unable to find employment. There's no miracle solution, no-one wants to hire you as you have absolutely nothing to offer.


----------



## aalokraj (Dec 25, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> There are thousands of experienced graduates in Dubai looking for jobs, unable to find employment. There's no miracle solution, no-one wants to hire you as you have absolutely nothing to offer.


Are you being rude?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No I'm being realistic. A lot of people come on here as if they have the right to a job.

Ask yourself, why would someone take a chance on hiring you when there would be hundreds of applicants equally as qualified but more experienced than you applying?

Go on, convince me. If you can't convince me, you'll never convince an employer.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

aalokraj said:


> Are you being rude?


Unfortunately, he is not.

For example, this year, I have hired a few Indians with MS degree with some experience doing low-level data entry. And I have hundreds more with similar qualifications to chose from...

Better that you try to find a job in India, work for few years to gain experience then look in Dubai again... Or you could get lucky, but that's a very-long shot.


----------



## colaxs (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi alok

Unfortunately the job market is not so great not just in the uae but worldwide as well. 

I would suggest placing an ad in the classifieds section of gulf news. This is good for getting entry level jobs. Don't be too picky about starting salaries. It's more important to gain uae experience first. 

There might be more jobs in dubai and abu dhabi so you might have to travel a lot from rak. Good luck with the job hunt and hope you land something soon.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

No he isn't. Get real. You are too big a risk. Why come to look for a job here when you can't get one at home?


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It seems that some people think that just because they have qualifications, it entitles them to a job. Let me tell you, in many industries, that piece of paper means absolutely zero! Experience and ability to do the job means more.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

My suggestion is to try to find a job in your own country in the companies that do business with Dubai or have offices in Dubai as well. That would be an easier way to come to Dubai after working for a while in their office in your country you can ask them to relocate you to Dubai office.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

You are doing the same mistake as I. And believe me, not a day goes by when I don't regret it. And I have a job in uae. Got it within weeks of my arrival. It is in a field loosely related to my field (civil engineering). Couldn't get a job in structural engineering as the govt requires 3 year old degree. Had to join an interior fit-out firm even though I had experience in structural engineering. Now that its been 3 years since I graduated, I'm legally egligible to work as structural engineer but apparently they aren't going to hire me as I don't have relevant experience.
Sorry for the long post. But you get the picture. Don't do it Or you'll regret it later.


----------



## ivo (Nov 28, 2014)

yeah most employers talk about work experienced but to what i have seen, i just graduated as MSCE and i need to internships nor some experience of some sot cuz i study well at school. did Experimental laps at school as well as still working with simulations at home inother to keep up with knowledge at all time. i think i am even better that some who have been working for 2 yrs n above all it takes is just to apply what you have been learning n do not fear while working. to me this more that experienced if any needs to challenge me here is my email address feel free to email: /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ivo said:


> yeah most employers talk about work experienced but to what i have seen, i just graduated as MSCE and i need to internships nor some experience of some sot cuz i study well at school. did Experimental laps at school as well as still working with simulations at home inother to keep up with knowledge at all time. i think i am even better that some who have been working for 2 yrs n above all it takes is just to apply what you have been learning n do not fear while working. to me this more that experienced if any needs to challenge me here is my email address feel free to email: /snip/


 Interesting, you post here claiming to be better than those who have work experience but you clearly have not read the forum rules. Please do not use text speak nor share your private contact details, neither are permitted on the forum. Frankly speaking, as someone who has been working since before you were born, if you presented yourself to me as a potential candidate and (1) could not conjugate a sentence clearly and (2) exhibited what appears to be quite a high level of arrogance, then I'd be unlikely to employ you, paid or unpaid. Learn a little humility, write clearly and politely and you will, in all likelihood, find people are more open to your approaches. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Interesting, you post here claiming to be better than those who have work experience but you clearly have not read the forum rules. Please do not use text speak nor share your private contact details, neither are permitted on the forum. Frankly speaking, as someone who has been working since before you were born, if you presented yourself to me as a potential candidate and (1) could not conjugate a sentence clearly and (2) exhibited what appears to be quite a high level of arrogance, then I'd be unlikely to employ you, paid or unpaid. Learn a little humility, write clearly and politely and you will, in all likelihood, find people are more open to your approaches. Good luck in your endeavors.


You have a much higher tolerance level than I young lady.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> You have a much higher tolerance level than I young lady.


Thank you Sir


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

I think there is still a chance for Dubai to accommodate many inexperienced fresh graduates. The OP didn't specify which salary range he's targeting. I know many who settle for salaries as low as 1500 Dhs.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

colaxs said:


> Unfortunately the job market is not so great not just in the uae but worldwide as well.


It is if you have qualifications and experience - and always has been.

For the OP, as discussed, not so.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

The job market is going better day by day as I got job in 3rd day of my landing in Dubai with 11 k salary. It isn't bad for me and I think that luck matters a lot.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

It has nothing to do with experience nor a degree. It has all to do with luck, connections, connections and connections. You found work on your 3rd week of moving to Dubai with 11k salary, whereas I've been looking for 16 months straight and can't find a 10k salary job.


----------



## FerPR (Oct 24, 2014)

Seems like the only way to know is to apply. I always used to think you needed to have a Masters' degree from the Ivy League and years after years of experience in a top managerial job to land a good job in Dubai, but I've been reading so many contradicting stories that now I don't know what to think. I'm a Business Administration student from Bolivia and have some work experience in sales. I was planning to take a leap of faith after graduating and travel to Dubai to search for a job. Someone suggested that I try to join Emirates as cabin crew, so as to be in Dubai, and after some years of experience in a UAE company it would be easier to find a job in customer service or sales. Do you think, ladies and gents, that it would be a good idea????


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi FerPR, 

I would like to give you a "latin" perspective as of how we (latins) end up here in Dubai. I dont speak for all of us spanish speaking countries, but only based on my experience/ latin people I have interacted with. 

Being from latinamerica puts us in a funny situation, as we dont fit in what is stereotyped here (westerns, africans, asians, etc) and people here have come by any of the 3 different ways I have seen:

1. Transferred from their companies. This is 80% of the people here .Their company have a branch here and they have been transferred.. this works for big companies ( Siemens, Schneider, Cemex, etc)... BUT note that this people already have plenty of years of experience and have built a reputation that got them transferred here... so you can work in a company that has representation here, built your career and then look to transfer here. 

2. Study a master in US/Europe ( in here they love credentials from western countries), hopefully get a job so you can have "western" work experience (which they love here...) and then transfer here... 

3. Hospitality jobs... it might be the quickest way and what you might have in mind right now... but they are not well paid... but well, at least you could be in Dubai... 

Unfortunately, your profession/ work experience here is done from people from certain nationalities that would do the job for nothing, so I would highly recommend to avoid this..you will only be frustrated and leave here broken and without a proper professional development. 

Final advise, plan your career wisely.. I relate to yourself ( though differente studies/experience) and in my case it took me 8 years from when I decided I wanted to move here to when I actually moved here... so there you go... all the best! 

Saludos! 

Saludos!


----------



## FerPR (Oct 24, 2014)

Hola! Thanks for your reply!!!! I imagined it wouldn't be so easy. Probably that's why they suggested me to try Emirates. However, I try to be realistic and not expect living the high life from the beginning. A 5K salary would be OK, and it's at least double than what a qualified professional would earn here.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

FerPR said:


> 5K salary would be OK, and it's at least double than what a qualified professional would earn here.


Unfortunately the costs here are 10x what a qualified professional would earn there.


----------



## FerPR (Oct 24, 2014)

How much is enough then??? 10 K??? Bear in mind that I don't mind living modestly (i.e., renting a room rather than a flat, cooking at home rather than eating out, using the metro rather than owning a car, and so on).


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

FerPR said:


> How much is enough then??? 10 K??? Bear in mind that I don't mind living modestly (i.e., renting a room rather than a flat, cooking at home rather than eating out, using the metro rather than owning a car, and so on).


Even renting a room, in a decent place, is going to cost you at least AED 5K per month.


----------



## FerPR (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow. That's something new. It's really expensive, probably not even NYC is as expensive.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

FerPR said:


> Wow. That's something new. It's really expensive, probably not even NYC is as expensive.


You can get cheaper, but it's unlikely you would want to live in those places. Have a look at Dubizzle and Just Rentals to get an idea.


----------



## FerPR (Oct 24, 2014)

What would be wrong with those places? Are they dangerous?

BTW, there are a lot of cheap places, but "for kabayan only", "for Malayali Muslim only" and so on.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

FerPR said:


> What would be wrong with those places? Are they dangerous? BTW, there are a lot of cheap places, but "for kabayan only", "for Malayali Muslim only" and so on.


And those are the ones I am referring to. They would not be suitable for someone used to living in a western environment. Most of them are not a room but shared rooms.


----------



## FerPR (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, it is certainly going to be tougher than I thought. Since I'm still young, I wouldn't mind considering a career change. Any suggestions????

Thanks for your replies. Not what I expected, but it's always better to know the truth.


----------

